# Just had to share........



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

Ice Fishing

Once Earl and Clyde decided to go ice fishing. And they were on the ice, chopping away to make a hole to the water, when a voice echoed out of the air and reverberated, "THERE ARE NO FISH IN THAT HOLE." They were mystified, but decided the voice from the heavens must know what it was talking about, so they moved on to another spot in the ice where they proceeded to start chopping again. And again the voice echoed down from the heavens saying..."THERE ARE NO FISH IN THAT HOLE!" Earl and Clyde were getting quite disturbed by now, but not to be dissuaded, they moved to yet a third spot and begin chopping again. Again the voice thundered down, and a bit angry sounding this time.... "THERE ARE NO FISH IN THAT HOLE EITHER!" In frustration, Earl lifted his eyes upward and yelled, "IS THAT YOU, GOD?" His inquiry was immediately answered, "NO, I'M THE MANAGER OF THE ICE SKATING RINK."


----------



## punisher562 (May 18, 2014)

Lol you had me and the wife laughing right now.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

lol....Good stuff 220, Good to see you here again..


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

LOL. Good one.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Back in action, great stuff.


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

That's great!


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Good one Mike !


----------



## Butchman205 (Jun 9, 2014)

Good stuff. After a long day at work, with endless meetings...I needed that.


----------



## Jonbnks (Jan 21, 2012)

This sounds like something my uncles would have done. I know of one time that they had been drinking and decided to go fishing. They "fished" all night, and kept complaining about how they didn't catch anything, but it was okay because they still had plenty of beer. In the morning when they woke up, they found themselves sitting in their folding chairs, in a flooded field. I remember my uncle saying the field looked like a new lake and it should be a good place to fish because of the moon reflecting off all the water. The flooded field didn't have more than maybe a foot of water, and they had no trouble finding all the bobbers they had lost the night before.


----------



## Beta (Mar 3, 2014)

Not too shabby!! lol!!


----------

